# Beardie Behaviour - eyes closing?



## lilacsofthdead (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm just curious, because I read somewhere that the slow blink/eyes shutting expression in lizards in general can be a stress response, but I've handled a couple of beardies now and there seems to be two cases where they shut their eyes.

- where they're not particularly enjoying something but tolerating it and uninclined to move

- when they've decided 'okay this is a nice warm spot I'mma lower my head onto it so I can get allll the warm' 

Is this an accurate observation? Could someone tell me more about this behaviour? I obviously don't want to stress them out if I can help it.


----------



## Chunk the tegu (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep in both cases.
Closing of the eyes can be I am comfy, it can also be submission to a situation, as in I don't like it but I don't think I have to fight/run for my life so I'll just let you know I am not going to do anything stupid. Please don't hurt me.


----------

